# reptile shops in coventry



## zinnia (Jun 28, 2010)

Hi, I have just moved to Coventry, I have heard that there are a couple of reptile shops here, does anyone know which ones are the best and if there are any i should avoid


----------



## CollaredLizardGal (May 17, 2010)

Not an official "Reptile shop" is actually an aquatics shop that have a reasonable selection of Reptiles is Aquatics World UK in Radford, Cov, 
I got my Western Collared Lizard from there, depends on what you are after but they are good for bits and pieces and some nice creatures, also the bonus factor ... they are open until 10pm weeknights! :mf_dribble:


----------



## Snow_Man_UK (Nov 20, 2006)

Take a trip to Elite Reptile in Rugby ... the owner is one of the best :2thumb:


----------



## zinnia (Jun 28, 2010)

sorry I'm a student starting at Coventry uni in Sept. Only been here 4 days not familiar with the area is radford any where near Stoke. Is Rugby near by. I'm from Glasgow so not a clue. I can't go to far though no car. Ta for the help though


----------



## Matt Northampton (Dec 20, 2006)

Rugby is 10 mins from cov on the M6 , we are just off Junction 1 of the M6.
Matt


----------



## AdrianHartopp (Mar 30, 2010)

Elite Reptiles is very good, and the owner is such a cheerful and helpful soul, always a smile on his face and a welcoming greeting!!!!!! I've just got a Hogg Island neonate from them, to go with the corn and the BD we've already had from them. Service and knowledge second to none, IMHO.

You could get the train from Cov to Rugby, then it would be a 20 minute walk from Rugby Station up to the shop, or take a taxi for a couple of quid.


----------



## zinnia (Jun 28, 2010)

ta for info, took a trip over there today, great store pity its a bit of a trek though, found out there is a reptile shop on the binley road quite near to me, i will take a look in then on Friday. ta again


----------



## -Bizzle- (Jun 10, 2010)

Hey 
I live in cov and tbh from the shops I've been to the one on radford road is probs best bet they know what they are talkin about binley is ok not very clean although the bloke who owns it knows his stuff,cov aquatics Is a waste of time they are only after your money. So I recommend radford road, used them for all our needs and are very helpful 

Hope this helps
-Bizzle-


----------



## CollaredLizardGal (May 17, 2010)

-Bizzle- said:


> Hey
> I live in cov and tbh from the shops I've been to the one on radford road is probs best bet they know what they are talkin about binley is ok not very clean although the bloke who owns it knows his stuff,cov aquatics Is a waste of time they are only after your money. So I recommend radford road, used them for all our needs and are very helpful
> 
> Hope this helps
> -Bizzle-


Think this is the same one i was talking about they have a website 
www.aquaticsworld.co.uk which has address details on etc, the guys in there are great:no1:, i got my collared lizard from them (fell head over heels on sight) and it was already pretty tame as they try to handle all of their lizards to help them become people friendly, i even caught chris bathing the young beardies which was hugely comical to watch. :lol2:
From Stoke, Radford is the other side of Cov to you really but I would say worht the trip! You would be able to get a bus!


----------



## CollaredLizardGal (May 17, 2010)

-Bizzle- said:


> Hey
> I live in cov and tbh from the shops I've been to the one on radford road is probs best bet they know what they are talkin about binley is ok not very clean although the bloke who owns it knows his stuff,cov aquatics Is a waste of time they are only after your money. So I recommend radford road, used them for all our needs and are very helpful
> 
> Hope this helps
> -Bizzle-


I think this is the one I was on about - defo worth a visit 
called aquatics world, their website should have all the address details, radford is the other side of Cov ish but defo well worth a visit, i got my Collared Lizard from there and they are great guys! they try to handle all of the reptiles to help make them people friendly, I caught Chris bathing the young beardies which was hilarious!!


----------



## Chunk247 (May 30, 2010)

Godiva Reptiles - 123 momus boulevard, stoke, coventry. good shop, owner knows his stuff, well priced too,
Coventry Aquatics - somewhere on daventry road, not brilliant to be honest, very expensive.
there's one in pool meadow bus station under the name r&s aquatics but its the worst reptile shop i've ever been too and shut be shut down immediately and apparently there's one in radford which i shall be checking out after school one day


----------



## CollaredLizardGal (May 17, 2010)

Apparently the one in the bus station is actually in the process of being shut down !!


----------



## zinnia (Jun 28, 2010)

Ta for all the advice, checked out three of the coventry shops, radford, binley and the bus station, i have to say i was not impressed with two of them... how are these shops still in business


----------



## Chunk247 (May 30, 2010)

which ones weren't you impressed with?


----------



## zinnia (Jun 28, 2010)

the bus station and binley road


----------



## CollaredLizardGal (May 17, 2010)

Phew i am glad you liked the one in Radford, I love it there, we get our Marine fish stuff there too. They have just got another Collared Lizard too and it is waaaaaay cute, sadly i think it ias a boty like mine! :blush:


----------



## kawasakigirl06 (Jul 20, 2010)

R&S aquatics is closing down.I know the guy who works there.Hes moving on to do other stuff.Im getting my gecko from the store in Radford.


----------



## Carl6688 (Jan 18, 2011)

does anyone know if the reptile shop in radford is still open? I tried looking for their website but it appears to have shut down =/


----------



## geckocrazy14 (Mar 10, 2011)

Radford road are still open, but I personally wouldn't recommend them OR Godiva. I would say Coventry Aquatics if you really need one in cov


----------



## CollaredLizardGal (May 17, 2010)

Radford Road were fine the last time I was in there but i have since moved house and it is too far now for me to make regular trips there. 
It might just be a problem with the website? 
Just for a pointer re the above comment - Coventry Aquatics were to be honest not interested in serving me to the point i waited to speak to a guy who was busy and his friend was busy too apparently (in the stock room) for 10 mins and then i gave up and went to Radford Road :gasp:


----------



## retri (Mar 5, 2008)

Snow_Man_UK said:


> Take a trip to Elite Reptile in Rugby ... the owner is one of the best :2thumb:


as above definately worth going a bit further and going to elite, gotta be the best for reptiles in the area: victory:


----------



## geckocrazy14 (Mar 10, 2011)

I've never been to Coventry Aquatics, my friend works there, but I find the staff are absolutely clueless at radford road, and not so much for animal welfare at Godiva.


----------



## KBN Reptiles (Feb 12, 2011)

We're a new shop in Coventry that's been open for over 4 months now!! Hopefully you'll like our shop and what we have to offer! Any feedback would be great as well so just send us a PM or email if you wish to say anything. We're in the city centre so come check us out if you get the chance. :2thumb:


----------



## malcolmhumphries (Aug 24, 2013)

Godiva Reptiles is defo the best in coventry!
Amanda, the Manager is great really knows her stuff!
they have a new website Welcome to Godiva Reptiles And Exotics 
not sure it fully operational yet but lets you know address and phone info opening times.
123 MOMUS BOULEVARD,
WYKEN,COVENTRY, CV2 5NB
Tel: 07806 843 557


----------



## becky_johnny (Jul 13, 2009)

KBN Reptiles all the way. I don't like Godiva Reptiles, the last time I went in the place was pretty dirty. That was a while ago so they might have improved since then, but KBN Reptiles is in the city centre so easily accessible by bus.


----------



## Dragon-shadow (Dec 18, 2011)

Unless all you are after is a Bearded dragon, or maybe a Corn Snake, don't bother with Godiva, the most boring reptile shop I have ever been in -_-


----------



## malcolmhumphries (Aug 24, 2013)

thats a really un fair thing to say I always go there as the prices are good and the staff know there stuff. The shop in cheylesmore tried to charge my friend an massive amount of money for a multi spectrum bulb the other day! luckily we had been to Godiva Reptiles and asked on a previous occasion or she would of been out of pocket by almost £20. And they have been doing the shop up lately. it is in new hands!


----------



## Luke (May 19, 2005)

Realm of reptiles in chelylesmore are good, knowledge is good prices are a bit high but then the aftercare is excellent. To be fair with a lot of shops nowadays you get opinions aswell as fact so if your happy with that why go to a shop to get it without getting it from actual owners on here??


----------



## EvilM1k (Jul 22, 2013)

Luke said:


> Realm of reptiles in chelylesmore are good, knowledge is good prices are a bit high but then the aftercare is excellent. To be fair with a lot of shops nowadays you get opinions aswell as fact so if your happy with that why go to a shop to get it without getting it from actual owners on here??


I get all of my supplies and pets from here.
Excellent service, knowledgeable and the animals are well kept!


----------



## vincent69 (Jun 26, 2014)

does anyone know if godiva reptiles coventry has changed owners it used to be neil and his wife also nick just been in there today and gone downhill imo.
anyone else coventry based use other shops and recomend any?


----------

